# Antologia ragionata di scene di film NON porno su cui consumare la pelle delle mani



## PresidentLBJ (23 Gennaio 2017)

La maschera di scimmia. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_maschera_di_scimmia

E' un thriller australiano. Sulle scene lesbo tra Kelly McGillis e l'investigatrice  c'ho passato ore e ore e ore e ore di onanismo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2017)

Non è che una donna lasciano totalmente indifferente eh


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> La maschera di scimmia. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_maschera_di_scimmia
> 
> E' un thriller australiano. Sulle scene lesbo tra Kelly McGillis e l'investigatrice  c'ho passato ore e ore e ore e ore di onanismo.
> 
> ...


Da vedere !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Io ho sempre trovato seducente Barbarella  ( non la D'Urso ma Jane fonda )


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Gennaio 2017)

Unfaithful, L'amore infedele. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unfaithful_-_L'amore_infedele

A parte che se fossi stato nei panni del marito tradito mi sarei suicidato di pippe, le scene tra Diane Lane e Oliver Martinez mi hanno sempre stroncato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Gennaio 2017)

Forse questo thread sarebbe da spostare nella sezione non vietata ai minori...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Unfaithful, L'amore infedele. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unfaithful_-_L'amore_infedele
> 
> A parte che se fossi stato nei panni del marito tradito mi sarei suicidato di pippe, le scene tra Diane Lane e Oliver Martinez mi hanno sempre stroncato.
> 
> View attachment 12354


.
Manca quella sulla scala......e nel bagno
Potrei rivedere questo film mille volte
Mi spiace solo che il marito sia Richard Gere che adoro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Gennaio 2017)

L'amante. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'amante_(film_1992)

Quando è uscito il film avevo 18 anni. Ancora oggi se penso  qualcosa di prepotentemente eccitante penso a lei, che è insostenibile, e a quel film.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> L'amante. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'amante_(film_1992)
> 
> Quando è uscito il film avevo 18 anni. Ancora oggi se penso  qualcosa di prepotentemente eccitante penso a lei, che è insostenibile, e a quel film.
> 
> ...


Bello anche il libro 
Lei mi piaceva tanto così esile ed eterea


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Gennaio 2017)

Revenge. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revenge_-_Vendetta
Forse era un film dimmerda, ma due o tre scene mi hanno tolto il sonno. Lei stupenda.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Revenge. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revenge_-_Vendetta
> Forse era un film dimmerda, ma due o tre scene mi hanno tolto il sonno. Lei stupenda.
> 
> View attachment 12358
> View attachment 12359


Abbiamo gli stessi gusti in fatto di film 
Visto decine di volte


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Unfaithful, L'amore infedele. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unfaithful_-_L'amore_infedele
> 
> A parte che se fossi stato nei panni del marito tradito mi sarei suicidato di pippe, le scene tra Diane Lane e Oliver Martinez mi hanno sempre stroncato.
> 
> View attachment 12354


Odio questo film per due motivi,il primo è che ha smosso qualcosa nel mio inconscio e ha provocato flashback del mio passato,mai avuti prima,il secondo è che......ma che cazzo,se manco Richard Gere gli basta a ste donne,che dobbiamo fare?????


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Odio questo film per due motivi,il primo è che ha smosso qualcosa nel mio inconscio e ha provocato flashback del mio passato,mai avuti prima,il secondo è che......ma che cazzo,se manco Richard Gere gli basta a ste donne,che dobbiamo fare?????


Il Richard gere di quel film non era richard gere 
La contrapposizione tra amante e marito era particolarmente forte


----------



## Piperita (23 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Odio questo film per due motivi,il primo è che ha smosso qualcosa nel mio inconscio e ha provocato flashback del mio passato,mai avuti prima,il secondo è che......ma che cazzo,se manco Richard Gere gli basta a ste donne,che dobbiamo fare?????




Che ne sai di com'è Richard Gere a letto?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Odio questo film per due motivi,il primo è che ha smosso qualcosa nel mio inconscio e ha provocato flashback del mio passato,mai avuti prima,il secondo è che......ma che cazzo,se manco Richard Gere gli basta a ste donne,che dobbiamo fare?????


Cambiare prospettiva. Ti giro un sonetto che ha scritto un mio amico e "collega" così capisci.

A novembre in "Esperienze"
lui compare, arringa e tuona
"Salve a tutti, vecchie lenze,
questa sì, è la volta buona!
Mia moglie, dentro il letto,
me lo ha detto: sotto sotto
non disdegnerebbe affatto
di un bel cazzo il lungo fiotto.
Dunque è fatta, ve lo giuro!
la conosco troppo bene;
glielo trovo lungo e duro
e tu senti come viene!"

"Ecco qui un altro illuso"
penso e rido a crepapelle
"il discorso è bello e chiuso:
quella dice tutte palle.
Ma non sa quel poveretto
che le mogli fan le troie
solo quando stanno al letto
col marito con le foie?

Prendi la mia mogliettina
che di sotto alle lenzuola
pare proprio Messalina
con la bava che le cola;
ma poi, dopo la chiavata,
non si tocca l'argomento;
torna santa e immacolata
e di sesso parla a stento.
Poveretto, che bel sogno.
Ecco:un sogno; te l'ho detto".

Ma ti passa appena un giorno
che distratto mi connetto
e ti trovo il maledetto
che si celebra il suo corno:
"Che dicevo? Ce l'ho fatta!
Ho le foto! Mo' le metto!
Ecco, questo se l'è fatta:
è un compagno di calcetto"

Limortè, ma anvedi questo
è arrivato fresco fresco
e in dù giorni ha fatto quello
che io in dieci anni nun riesco.

Torno a casa da mi moje
me la studio per benino;
cerco tracce delle voje,
de 'na sega o de un bocchino.
Niente, tutto immacolato
come uscito dar negozio.
Me ne vado scojonato:
oh...io mo me so' rotto er cazzo.


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il Richard gere di quel film non era richard gere
> La contrapposizione tra amante e marito era particolarmente forte


Non ho capito,mi stai spiegando che Gere recitava e non era un film verità sulla sua vita?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non ho capito,mi stai spiegando che Gere recitava e non era un film verità sulla sua vita?


Io non so come é richard gere nella vita so che il richard di quel film non può competere a livello di emozioni e brividi con l'altro
Un po' perché é il marito e purtroppo il marito dopo un po' non è che ti sollevi la gonna sulle scale di casa e ti scopa li un po' perché davvero non era possibile paragonarli
Non hanno fatto fare la parte del marito al richard gere di american gigoló eh


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so come é richard gere nella vita so che il richard di quel film non può competere a livello di emozioni e brividi con l'altro
> Un po' perché é il marito e purtroppo il marito dopo un po' non è che ti sollevi la gonna sulle scale di casa e ti scopa li un po' perché davvero non era possibile paragonarli
> Non hanno fatto fare la parte del marito al richard gere di american gigoló eh


La mia era una battuta non era una seria considerazione,comunque io ci ho visto che una 40enne viene sapientemente stimolata nella sua pruriginosa curiosità,perde la testa,dimentica il figlio a scuola,vomita balle denigratorie su suo marito all'amante,una delle amiche,essendoci già passata,confessa alle altre e fa capire che è un disastro per tutti,lei sorride,va in bagno e si scopa li l'amante,insomma,com il suo prurito creativo ottiene la morte dell'amante,un  marito che fino alla fine del film non sa se costituirsi o no,ma si costituirà,quindi,amante sottoterra,marito all'ergastolo.
Bel film


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

Scusate uomini ma non avete capito nulla.
È il desiderio dell'uomo che pare incontenibile che crea il desiderio di lei che si sentiva ormai fuori dai giochi.
Poi ovviamente lei è una donna di un fascino incredibile e l'amante fighissimo, ma è per esigenze estetiche. La situazione accade anche a persone normali.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate uomini ma non avete capito nulla.
> È il desiderio dell'uomo che pare incontenibile che crea il desiderio di lei che si sentiva ormai fuori dai giochi.
> Poi ovviamente lei è una donna di un fascino incredibile e l'amante fighissimo, ma è per esigenze estetiche. La situazione accade anche a persone normali.


Quoto
É il sentirsi desiderate così che fa partire il desiderio


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La mia era una battuta non era una seria considerazione,comunque io ci ho visto che una 40enne viene sapientemente stimolata nella sua pruriginosa curiosità,perde la testa,dimentica il figlio a scuola,vomita balle denigratorie su suo marito all'amante,una delle amiche,essendoci già passata,confessa alle altre e fa capire che è un disastro per tutti,lei sorride,va in bagno e si scopa li l'amante,insomma,com il suo prurito creativo ottiene la morte dell'amante,un  marito che fino alla fine del film non sa se costituirsi o no,ma si costituirà,quindi,amante sottoterra,marito all'ergastolo.
> Bel film


Hai visto bene.
Dopodiché togli la morale per un attimo e voglio vedere chi non vorrebbe vivere una passione così 
Si addormenta e dimentica il bambino . 
Io l'ho portato al centro estivo sbagliato e non avevo l'amante. E dai su..


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate uomini ma non avete capito nulla.
> È il desiderio dell'uomo che pare incontenibile che crea il desiderio di lei che si sentiva ormai fuori dai giochi.
> Poi ovviamente lei è una donna di un fascino incredibile e l'amante fighissimo, ma è per esigenze estetiche. La situazione accade anche a persone normali.


Beh,lui,se ho capito la trama,non era molto preso,si trattava più di conquistare una donna sposata,tanto che lui dopo un po',aveva già cominciato a diradare in favore di una nuova conquista,il sorrisino emblematico che fa al marito dicendogli che lei non si era mai lamentata delle sue prestazioni,su quel letto,sorrisino che,probabilmente costera' la vita al personaggio,la dice lunga sulla motivazione della sua conquista.Riuscire a convincere una donna sposata,con un bimbo che ama,un marito che crede di amare,a questo punto,forse era una cosa tiepida,a buttare tutto nel cesso per incontrarsi con lui,lo fa sentire come l'uomo con il cazzo più lungo del mondo(metafora).togliendo la morale,restano.due persone che sperimentano la passione calda data dalle circostanze che dura fin che la ripetitività raffredda anche quella.
Nel film lei sembra perdere sempre di più la testa,lui le dimostra di averla in suo potere proprio per questo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,lui,se ho capito la trama,non era molto preso,si trattava più di conquistare una donna sposata,tanto che lui dopo un po',aveva già cominciato a diradare in favore di una nuova conquista,il sorrisino emblematico che fa al marito dicendogli che lei non si era mai lamentata delle sue prestazioni,su quel letto,sorrisino che,probabilmente costera' la vita al personaggio,la dice lunga sulla motivazione della sua conquista.Riuscire a convincere una donna sposata,con un bimbo che ama,un marito che crede di amare,a questo punto,forse era una cosa tiepida,a buttare tutto nel cesso per incontrarsi con lui,lo fa sentire come l'uomo con il cazzo più lungo del mondo(metafora).togliendo la morale,restano.due persone che sperimentano la passione calda data dalle circostanze che dura fin che la ripetitività raffredda anche quella.
> Nel film lei sembra perdere sempre di più la testa,lui le dimostra di averla in suo potere proprio per questo.


Non ho parlato di coinvolgimento, ma di desiderio, che può benissimo essere temporaneo.


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di coinvolgimento, ma di desiderio, che può benissimo essere temporaneo.


Si,vero


----------



## trilobita (23 Gennaio 2017)

*Settimo cielo*

Ecco,un film dove si parla di sesso,tradimento,fine di un matrimonio e conseguente tragedia,il tutto traslato nella terza età,mi ha colpito molto,ci sono scene di sesso che hanno la stessa scarica elettrica di una coppia più giovani e sono egualmente eccitanti,naturalmente nel contesto...
Molto,molto interessante questo lavoro


----------



## feather (24 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> L'amante. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'amante_(film_1992)
> 
> Quando è uscito il film avevo 18 anni. Ancora oggi se penso  qualcosa di prepotentemente eccitante penso a lei, che è insostenibile, e a quel film.


Mi sono documentato. Per la scienza ovviamente. L'amant sembra proprio un bel film. Me lo guarderò sicuramente


----------



## feather (24 Gennaio 2017)

Certo che però a vedere le trame sembra che per scopare serva essere ricchi di famiglia. O si va a seghe..


----------



## trilobita (24 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai visto bene.
> Dopodiché togli la morale per un attimo e voglio vedere chi non vorrebbe vivere una passione così
> Si addormenta e dimentica il bambino .
> Io l'ho portato al centro estivo sbagliato e non avevo l'amante. E dai su..


Ma,Farfalla,tu devi vederci quello che l'autore vuole comunicare,se lui la fa addormentare tra le braccia del ragazzo dopo una seduta di sesso,in un periodo di circa 4 o 5 scene che mostrano l'escalation della sua passione che la porta ad essere sempre più audace ed imprudente,vuole significare quella situazione di responsabilità verso l'accaduto.Nessuno stigmatizza il dimenticare il figlio,potrebbe succedere a chiunque per mille motivi,ma l'autore vuole dargli un significato ben preciso,inserendola in quella serie di situazioni.


----------



## patroclo (24 Gennaio 2017)

....rivisto la settimana scorsa ..................


----------



## iosolo (24 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> L'amante. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'amante_(film_1992)
> 
> Quando è uscito il film avevo 18 anni. Ancora oggi se penso  qualcosa di prepotentemente eccitante penso a lei, che è insostenibile, e a quel film.
> 
> ...


Sarà che adoro l'oriente e anche l'uomo orientale ma ho trovato questo film eccitante da morire.

Quel sudore, il caldo, i corpi appiccosi... sono erotici solo a guardarli.


----------



## trilobita (24 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 12366
> View attachment 12367
> 
> 
> ....rivisto la settimana scorsa ..................


Eeehhh,Jamie Lee ha sempre il suo bel perché,anche se ho sempre avuto il dubbio su quelle tette stupende...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Gennaio 2017)

Ho amato immensamente questo film e soprattutto loro due.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho amato immensamente questo film e soprattutto loro due.


Che film è?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che film è?


Mulholland Drive

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Gennaio 2017)

The dreamers
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dreamers_-_I_sognatori

Amo Eva Green.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] tiralo fuori.

Il thread. Tiralo fuori da maremma maiala. Mettilo nella sezione cinema.


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ tiralo fuori.
> 
> Il thread. Tiralo fuori da maremma maiala. Mettilo nella sezione cinema.


ok.  finisco la birra e procedo.fatto.


  però per il futuro, chiedi pure anche a [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] o [MENTION=6621]Mari Lea[/MENTION] o [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] che per spostare una discussione sono abilitati pure loro.

anzi, così imparano ad usare gli strumenti di moderazione  in modo che non dovete aspettare sempre sempre me, per fare le cose.


----------



## Kid (24 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok.  finisco la birra e procedo.fatto.
> 
> 
> però per il futuro, chiedi pure anche a @_Ginevra65_ o @_Mari Lea_ o @_Kid_ che per spostare una discussione sono abilitati pure loro.
> ...


Si si, datemi da fare.


----------



## ilnikko (24 Gennaio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Si si, datemi da fare.


Ocio a cosa chiedi, potresti essere accontentato 

#escilo


----------



## Kid (24 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ocio a cosa chiedi, potresti essere accontentato
> 
> #escilo



Mando PM. Ciao


----------



## ilnikko (24 Gennaio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Mando PM. Ciao


no no...uè, ferma tutto. Non uscire niente :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Si si, datemi da fare.


Non chiedere due volte che la tua fama tra le donne ti ha già preceduto 
Io ho contribuito eh


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2017)

visto decine di volte , sia per il tema trattato che era il tradimento della moglie con un altro uomo , i due coniugi si parlano e lui vuole scoprire che cosa pensava sua moglie che la mattina dopo aver fatto l'amore partiva con un altro e lo aveva preso in giro dicendo di amarlo.
Il film è Destini Incrociati con Harrison Ford e Kristin Scott la scena che mi ha colpito è quando loro ritornano dal posto dove i loro coniugi si incontravano un hotel in florida e si baciano in macchina con un trasporto da paura e lui la masturba con tutti i pantaloni , non erano le scene ma la situazione che si era venuta a creare .
Ora vi chiedete perchè ho scelto il mio avatar , mi sembra che in questi anni qualcuno scrisse cosa rappresenta il nostro, prima avevo l'attore americano personaggio di Matrix  Keanu Reeves ed infine l'orsetto baciatore che ho tolto perchè oscuro non ne era contento


----------



## brenin (25 Gennaio 2017)

dal film " Grazie Zia " di S.Samperi , con Lisa Gastoni e Lou Castel  Anno 1968

Film drammatico, molto sensuale, con un erotismo velato ma ciò nonostante di grande effetto.


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> The dreamers
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dreamers_-_I_sognatori
> 
> Amo Eva Green.
> ...


https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ba/17/a0/ba17a0e1d4ee66015d9b9a2d406c2feb.jpg
Eva Green assomma molte caratteristiche fisiche che adoro:
E' mora (cioè porta sempre i capelli scuri)
Occhi chiari (che non guasta)
E' carina
Elegante
Ha un bel seno 
Ha le lentiggini sul seno (sbarello per sta cosa) 
Emana una idea di accessibilità.....

Mi sa che stasera mi fa passare la febbre....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ba/17/a0/ba17a0e1d4ee66015d9b9a2d406c2feb.jpg
> Eva Green assomma molte caratteristiche fisiche che adoro:
> E' mora (cioè porta sempre i capelli scuri)
> Occhi chiari (che non guasta)
> ...


Se vai in Maremma maiala forse ti passa prima :carneval:
Ma superi i 38?


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se vai in Maremma maiala forse ti passa prima :carneval:
> Ma superi i 38?


No, per ora non credo, sono alla fase dolori dappertutto e malessere, con tosse insistente.
Vado a nanna, buonanotte. Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, per ora non credo, sono alla fase dolori dappertutto e malessere, con tosse insistente.
> Vado a nanna, buonanotte. Ciao


Latte, miele e rum!


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Latte, miele e rum!


Già fatto..... 
:sbronza:

..... c'è qualcuna di voi che ha le lentiggini sulle tette? ....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Già fatto.....
> :sbronza:
> 
> ..... c'è qualcuna di voi che ha le lentiggini sulle tette? ....


No.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, per ora non credo, sono alla fase dolori dappertutto e malessere, con tosse insistente.
> Vado a nanna, buonanotte. Ciao


Ciao buonanotte


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Già fatto.....
> :sbronza:
> 
> ..... c'è qualcuna di voi che ha le lentiggini sulle tette? ....


Poi guardo


----------



## LucyLiu (27 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Già fatto.....
> :sbronza:
> 
> ..... c'è qualcuna di voi che ha le lentiggini sulle tette? ....


me le sto disegnando in questo momento...
vanno bene lo stesso ?
[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] 

Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2017)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> me le sto disegnando in questo momento...
> vanno bene lo stesso ?
> [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I8260 utilizzando Tapatalk


:singleeye:
buonanotte tesori.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (10 Aprile 2017)

Ma che bel 3D!

Qualcuno di voi ha visto 9 Songs? é un film di Michael Winterbottom del 2004.

Il sesso è molto presente, spontaneo, naturale. Altro elemento molto significativo: la musica.



_"solo le persone infelici non sanno ballare"... cit._


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ma che bel 3D!
> 
> Qualcuno di voi ha visto 9 Songs? é un film di Michael Winterbottom del 2004.
> 
> ...


No, non l'ho visto 
Merita immagino 

 [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION] forse si, chissà


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (13 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]

Qui potete vedere 9 Songs in streaming gratis senza iscrivervi ad alcun sito


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]
> 
> Qui potete vedere 9 Songs in streaming gratis senza iscrivervi ad alcun sito


Grazie


----------



## spleen (14 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> @_Fiammetta_ @_farfalla_
> 
> Qui potete vedere 9 Songs in streaming gratis senza iscrivervi ad alcun sito


Posso guardarlo anch' io o è vietato ai minori?


----------



## marietto (14 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso guardarlo anch' io o è vietato ai minori?


.

Per dirla tutta sarebbe vietato ai minori di 18 anni (non scherzo)

Bel film, comunque uno dei più espliciti mainstream che abbia mai visto.

Se vi piacciono le scene hot, qui ne trovate in abbondanza,

Molto bella la colonna sonora, il titolo del film si riferisce alle nove canzoni eseguite dal vivo durante la pellicola, da diverse bands.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (14 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso guardarlo anch' io o è vietato ai minori?


Ma certo! poi dimmi che ne pensi...



marietto ha detto:


> .
> 
> Bel film, comunque uno dei più espliciti mainstream che abbia mai visto.
> 
> ...


sesso e musica... bel connunbio, no?:up:


----------



## Buscopann (25 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ma certo! poi dimmi che ne pensi...
> 
> 
> 
> sesso e musica... bel connunbio, no?:up:


Posso dissentire? 
Secondo me è sostanzialmente un porno. Solo che non volendolo fare passare per un porno è decisamente più noioso di un porno.
Sostanzialmente si tratta di un'ora e quasi mezza di amplessi non simulati dove lo spettatore è dapprima un guardone curioso e poi, alla lunga, pure annoiato.
Sostanzialmente cinema per sconvolgere e far parlare di sè. Nel bene e nel male. Valore artistico (colonna sonora esclusa) pari a zero. Molto meglio un porno a questo punto.

Buscopann


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Posso dissentire?
> Secondo me è sostanzialmente un porno. Solo che non volendolo fare passare per un porno è decisamente più noioso di un porno.
> Sostanzialmente si tratta di un'ora e quasi mezza di amplessi non simulati dove lo spettatore è dapprima un guardone curioso e poi, alla lunga, pure annoiato.
> Sostanzialmente cinema per sconvolgere e far parlare di sè. Nel bene e nel male. Valore artistico (colonna sonora esclusa) pari a zero. Molto meglio un porno a questo punto.
> ...


Certo che puoi dissentire, ci mancherebbe!

Io noioso non l'ho trovato, ma è evidente che ognuno apprezza aspetti diversi :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Certo che puoi dissentire, ci mancherebbe!
> 
> Io noioso non l'ho trovato, ma è evidente che ognuno apprezza aspetti diversi :carneval:


Ti chiedo: è così divertente o appassionante guardare due che trombano senza pause per un'ora e mezza? 

A quel punto, se voglio eccitarmi, guardo un porno che ho molta più scelta. E non di certo per un'ora e mezza. Mi serve molto meno tempo 
Altrimenti che palla pure il porno. Alla terza scena comincio a pensare al fantacalcio.

Buscopann


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti chiedo: è così divertente o appassionante guardare due che trombano senza pause per un'ora e mezza?
> 
> A quel punto, se voglio eccitarmi, guardo un porno che ho molta più scelta. E non di certo per un'ora e mezza. Mi serve molto meno tempo
> Altrimenti che palla pure il porno. Alla terza scena comincio a pensare al fantacalcio.
> ...


Mah, a me i porno, intesi come "film" o lungometraggi dai 15 minuti in su, non piacciono... 
Mi piace vedere solo quello che vorrei nella mia vita sessuale e non ho. Tipicamente, quando succede, faccio ricerche precise e puntuali e cerco scene specifiche. Non so se sia tipico o atipico, ma è così. 

Quindi quel film per me rappresenta per una buona parte della sua durata aspetti della relazione sessuale che non vivo. Non mi ha annoiato. Non lo consiglierei a nessun amica, non ne vorrei avere il dvd.

Non mi spingo a valutare la qualità della pellicola, l'ho recuperato dalla mia memoria solo per il topic :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

C'è un film di cui non ricordo il titolo che è una specie di Ultimo tango. 
Una tizia va a casa di uno per scopare. Come si siano conosciuti i due non si sa. Comunque lui non sa nulla di lei.
Dopo un po' nasce un sentimento o lui è curioso e la segue. Così scopre la vita di lei e ne conosce il marito.
La fine è drammatica, ma non tragica.
Direi che metà del film è imperniata sul sesso tra i due ed è piuttosto esplicito senza andare sul porno anche se si vedere il pene eretto e la vulva e rapporti orali, non in primo piano.
Mah...io ho trovato tutti questi particolari inutili e mi domando perché mai gli attori, sono attori non porno attori, abbiano accettato. Del resto quello che è interessante della storia è il resto.
Ma anche nella vita quello che è interessante è il resto.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Mah, a me i porno, intesi come "film" o lungometraggi dai 15 minuti in su, non piacciono...
> Mi piace vedere solo quello che vorrei nella mia vita sessuale e non ho. Tipicamente, quando succede, faccio ricerche precise e puntuali e cerco scene specifiche. Non so se sia tipico o atipico, ma è così.
> 
> Quindi quel film per me rappresenta per una buona parte della sua durata aspetti della relazione sessuale che non vivo. Non mi ha annoiato. Non lo consiglierei a nessun amica, non ne vorrei avere il dvd.
> ...


Ci sono "porno" studiati appositamente per un pubblico femminile (spesso le registe sono proprio delle donne). Non sono così esperto del genere e quindi non ti saprei dire cosa cercare di specifico. Ma è un mercato che è in vertiginoso aumento, proprio perché anche le donne guardano il porno, ma quest'ultimo è spesso costruito pensando a un pubblico maschile e non femminile.
Se ti è piaciuto Nine Songs e fai ricerche mirate, cerca qualcosa in tal senso. Il vantaggio di internet è che alla fine è tutto gratis e al limite, se non ti piace,hai perso solo un po' del tuo tempo 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un film di cui non ricordo il titolo che è una specie di Ultimo tango.
> Una tizia va a casa di uno per scopare. Come si siano conosciuti i due non si sa. Comunque lui non sa nulla di lei.
> Dopo un po' nasce un sentimento o lui è curioso e la segue. Così scopre la vita di lei e ne conosce il marito.
> La fine è drammatica, ma non tragica.
> ...


Perché ora passa il concetto che le scene devono essere realistiche per rendere il prodotto più artistico, perché così si trasmette qualcosa di più forte al pubblico.
In realtà è solo una questione di soldi. Fai vedere un pompino non simulato nei tuoi film e vedrai che parleranno di te. Si tratta di marketing. Pubblicità. Per fare più incassi al botteghino.
E anche per gli attori bene o male è la stessa cosa. Spesso gli attori sono semi-sconosciuti. Vengono allettati da discreti cachet, accettano con tutte le rassicurazioni del caso (che non si tratta di porno e balle varie), ma poi capita che (nella maggior parte dei casi) non fanno mai carriera. Anzi, il fatto di aver deciso di prender parte a determinati film spesso non viene visto di buon'occhio (soprattutto per bigottismo in questo caso) e fanno fatica a trovare chi offra loro altri ruoli.
Fossi un attore, sinceramente rifiuterei certe scene. E infatti la maggior parte degli attori famosi usano controfigure, anche per scene non così esplicite. E' anche vere che a volte, se vuoi lavorare e hai deciso di fare l'attore, ti pieghi alle leggi del mercato.
Personalmente, se proprio mi voglio divertire sul set (dubito che a uno a cui lo si prenda in bocca si stia annoiando), scelgo un altro genere e giro direttamente un porno a questo punto (dove gli attori sono spesso molto più controllati anche dal punto di vista sanitario per esigenze di copione  )

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Non ho esperienza di porno, non li guardo non mi interessano mi annoiano
Ho guardato questo film perchè la scena pubblicata qui mi intrigava
Non l'ho visto come un film porno ma erotico, con scene molto sensuali ma che si fermano a un certo punto
Lo so che non mi spiego ma ho ben chiaro cosa mi infastidisce del porno e qui il fastidio non l'ho provato


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho esperienza di porno, non li guardo non mi interessano mi annoiano
> Ho guardato questo film perchè la scena pubblicata qui mi intrigava
> Non l'ho visto come un film porno ma erotico, con scene molto sensuali ma che si fermano a un certo punto
> Lo so che non mi spiego ma ho ben chiaro cosa mi infastidisce del porno e qui il fastidio non l'ho provato


Ti spieghi benissimo invece.
Nel porno (concepito per un pubblico maschile), la donna viene spesso ridotta a un oggetto di piacere.
In quel film invece piacere maschile e femminile sono assolutamente paritari, come la dignità dei protagonisti (una coppia normale, che si conosce e tromba a più non posso).
Il mio paragone col porno a mio parere è questo: C'è differenza tra un porno attore e uno che decide di girare un film come Nine Songs? Secondo me poca. Alla fine devi trombare per davvero e ti dicono come farlo.
C'è differenza tra quello che vuole trasmettere un porno e un film come Nine Songs? Sostanzialmente no, se si eccettua il fatto che a una donna troverà più eccitante e sensuale soprattutto vedere un film come Nine Songs (in generale parlo, non di certo in termini assoluti) rispetto a un porno. Ma alla fine il risultato di questo film qual è?
Corpi nudi, giochi erotici, sesso non simulato, fellatio, cunnilingus, un orgasmo maschile in primo piano.
Insomma..un porno (tra)vestito da film erotico.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo invece.
> Nel porno (concepito per un pubblico maschile), la donna viene spesso ridotta a un oggetto di piacere.
> In quel film invece piacere maschile e femminile sono assolutamente paritari, come la dignità dei protagonisti (una coppia normale, che si conosce e tromba a più non posso).
> Il mio paragone col porno a mio parere è questo: C'è differenza tra un porno attore e uno che decide di girare un film come Nine Songs? Secondo me poca. Alla fine devi trombare per davvero e ti dicono come farlo.
> ...


.
Non è essere oggetto del piacere che mi infastidisce. Va bè mi sento ridicola a spiegarlo e sinceramente non me lo spiego nemmeno io, o meglio so cosa è ma non capisco il perchè.
Ho anche provato a sforzarmi a guardarne uno per capire ma non ce la faccio
Non lo so se sia travestito da erotico, io l'ho trovato erotico però.
Probabilmente è un problema mio


----------



## marietto (26 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non è essere oggetto del piacere che mi infastidisce. Va bè mi sento ridicola a spiegarlo e sinceramente non me lo spiego nemmeno io, o meglio so cosa è ma non capisco il perchè.
> Ho anche provato a sforzarmi a guardarne uno per capire ma non ce la faccio
> Non lo so se sia travestito da erotico, io l'ho trovato erotico però.
> Probabilmente è un problema mio


No,io sono del tuo parere...


----------

